# [SOLVED] nVidia display output failure.

## MaximeG

Hi,

For a couple days I'm facing some issues with my video card display.

I first thought it was a software issue, due to my installation on KDE4. But it appeared as well on my other gentoo(no KDE4 installation) (completely different installation) box, as well as on a old windows config (on which I have obviously not installed KDE :p )

I've started a post in the Desktop Environment sessions, but with these new clues in hand, I felt like opening a thread in the hardware section.

The initial post (with the whole story) is https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-690320-highlight-.html.

As a summary : My screen remains blank if using an X Server with the nvidia module. No error messages. And it works fine with my nv module. This on my 2 gentoo installations. (And it appeared recently, it had work great for a whole year before this)

Well, looks like I have a really strange issue down here.

I've tried some things... Starting with smart ones (trying to look after any error messages ... )

But then I was very fed up with looking into the deep void. So I said to myself : "*¨^pe this ¨*¨*, I want some fun now.

So I plugged in my other crappy hard drive with Windows on in order to play a game I can't run on Gentoo. Well, fair enough.

(The story is : I had Windows installed on an IDE disk. Then I bought a SATA disk, I've installed Gentoo on my new drive, and kept Windows on the old disk, on a shelf. I use it sometimes to play games that are not working on Gentoo)

But, and now it is what gave me the hint, after Windows has been launched, the first thing that appeared on screen was the nvidia dual view wizard asking me for configuring dual screen. (My card is capable of dualview, so it has 2 DVI output)

"What the hell", was my actual reaction : "Why is windows asking me to setup dual screen as it has never asked for it before". But I've checked this a bit, and found out that the nvidia wizard recognizes 2 screen : a digital one (my actual screen) and an analogic one (which I don't have). So, according to my video card I have 2 screens. I've tried to unactivate this stupid dual view configuration, but even if my video card is using my real screen (digital output), it "thinks" that I have a second screen.

My wild guess was : "What if I restart my gentoo boxes then ?" (I have 2 gentoo boxes : 32 and 64 : completely separated)

So did I. Well, as usual, the booting is correct, no problem at all until kdm launches, then ... nothing but a blank screen (kdm doesn't show, as it needs an X server to run). And this with the nvidia module.

I tried with the nv module : great, it works fine (1280x1024)

So, I tried a thing : before launching an X Server with the nvidia module. I switched the plug of my screen into the second output of my video card.

Then, I hit enter, and X launched, working fine with hardware acceleration (I've tried an OpenGL Application). Yeah !

So, as a summary I have working on

I) my first video card output :

- Bios booting screen

- Boot Loader

- Linux Console

- X Server with "nv" module

- MS Windows fully hardware accelerated (nvidia drivers)

II) my second video card output :

- X Server with "nvidia" module (OpenGL working, I tried a game)

- (And nothing else ! )

So the question is ... why the hell is this happening ?

And why the hell have I a "ghost" screen, analogic one, recognized by my video card ?

Is it possible that I have screwed up my hardware configuration (yeah, hardware, because It's happening on 2 different Linux boxes and on a old Windows one without any software link to each others) with some program ? I've never tried to do some dual view so it's nothing I've done in purpose, but still it has happened.

Is it possible that KDE4 tried to, for a reason or another ?, and left some crappy configuration on my card ?

I don't think either my video card or monitor is burned down, or it will be really strange a hardware failure, really. But now, I think everything is possible :p

Thanks for your answers guys.

I hope this will help to find a solution. Because it's really annoying an issue.

Maxime

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MaximeG,

Please post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which will show what you asked Xorg to do and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file taken with the nvidia driver in use. This will tell what Xorg actually did, which may not be what you asked.

We can take it from there.

I don't think anything is damaged.

----------

## MaximeG

Well,

Sure,

Here is my xorg.conf (stripped off the comments.)

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "dell101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier    "MX1000"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "Name"   "Logitech USB RECEIVER"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"   # Explorer PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons"   "10"

    Option "Buttonmapping" "1 2 3 6 7"

    Option "CorePointer"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Belinea"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia"

    Monitor     "Belinea"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "MX1000" "CorePointer"

#    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

My Xorg.0.log while I plug my monitor in the second outlet and try with the nvidia module (only nvidia works)

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Anoushka 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 1 19:04:31 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 01 May 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May  3 15:21:51 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Belinea"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "MX1000"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(II) No default mouse found, adding one

(**) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b27a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 1043,8178 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1043,2601 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1106,3106 card 1186,1403 rev 86 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:02:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8065 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:02:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0391 card 1043,81f7 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xddf00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdde00000 - 0xddefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xdf000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xde000000/24, I/O @ 0xe800/7, BIOS @ 0xddfe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 18:34:02 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:48 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT (G73) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.37.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:3:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Core Pointer

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Found 4 relative axes.

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 6 7.

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Found 16 mouse buttons

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Configuring 4 relative axes.

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Configured 20 mouse buttons

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "dell101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "dell101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "be"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "be"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: 4 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 20 buttons.

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Init

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: On

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## MaximeG

... [continued]

And my Xorg.0.log when I plug my monitor on the first outlet with the nvidia driver ( everything else works here though : nv, bios , console, windows)

Result is blank screen, but KDE is launched (I hear the welcome jingle )

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Anoushka 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 1 19:04:31 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 01 May 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May  3 18:46:22 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Belinea"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia"

(**) |-->Input Device "MX1000"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(II) No default mouse found, adding one

(**) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b27a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 1043,8178 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1043,2601 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1106,3106 card 1186,1403 rev 86 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:02:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8065 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:02:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0391 card 1043,81f7 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xddf00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdde00000 - 0xddefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xdf000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xde000000/24, I/O @ 0xe800/7, BIOS @ 0xddfe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 18:34:02 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:48 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GT (G73) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.37.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:3:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-1): Internal Single Link

(--) NVIDIA(0):     TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xddeffc00 - 0xddeffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdddffc00 - 0xdddfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xddfe0000 - 0xddffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Core Pointer

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Found 4 relative axes.

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 6 7.

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Found 16 mouse buttons

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Configuring 4 relative axes.

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Configured 20 mouse buttons

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "dell101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "dell101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "be"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "be"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(**) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: 4 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (166): Registering 20 buttons.

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Init

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: On

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Off

(II) MX1000-usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0: Off

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MaximeG,

```
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GT at PCI:3:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock 
```

Shows that nVidia thinks you have two display devices connected. It even appears to have read some EDID data from both of them too.

nvidia will read EDID data from a file but there is no sign you have set that up in your xorg.conf but the log shows your are using 

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
```

for the config file, which is what you posted.

So, where is the Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-1) coming from?

----------

## MaximeG

Well, this is the question, really.

My actual screen is Maxdata (RogenTech) B101920 (DFP-1).

And the "ghost" screen is the CRT-0.

What is REALLY strange is that Windows XP has started to see it as well (so, it sees the two screens, as my nvidia linux module does).

Is there a mean to force my nvidia module to use the Maxdata instead of the CRT ? (which is actually not existing).

Maxime

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MaximeG,

I have a much older nVidia card than you but there was in older drivers.  I expect its still there.

Read 

```
less /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-96.43.05/README.bz2
```

use tab completion, so its the right version for  for your driver.

That file explains all the options the nvidia driver understands in xorg.conf.

You can tell it how your dispalys are arranged. One of them will be NONE.

----------

## MaximeG

Ok,

Solved, thanks to this post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-627212.html

Thanks and Regards for your help !

Maxime

----------

